

Ask HN: Is the iPad too cold? - profgubler

I received an iPad as research project at my school. I have it to use it as my own and I love it. It is a neat device that overall (despite noted downfalls) has a great web experience when you are sitting at home. However, I recently got really sick and the iPad was great, because laying down and being sick is much better with an iPad to pass the time. But, I noticed something as I used it in this colder part of the world, as the temperature got colder the iPad did too and when you are sick you notice it. Cold makes the device less enjoyable to use and has even made me think of the device as almost a soulless device. The temperature the iPad keeps is a testament to Apple engineering as in the past they were known for their laptops getting too hot. They really manage the temperature on this puppy. But, when it is cold out it makes me less willing to use it, and I can see it being a problem in places where it gets cold. It mostly has do with touching cold glass that really just isn't comfortable.<p>Should Apple find a way to heat up the iPad so that is more inviting and should tech in general be less cold (figuratively and literally) to help people connect with their devices better. I haven't seen any complaints on this yet, but the iPad has only really been available in warm months, as we turn to winter will we see more complaints?<p>Thoughts?
======
devmonk
Get a gel case. They are super cheap:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_i_0?rh=k%3Aipad+ge...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_i_0?rh=k%3Aipad+gel+case%2Ci%3Aelectronics&keywords=ipad+gel+case&ie=UTF8)

~~~
profgubler
Thank you for your suggestion, I am referring to the front glass not the case,
because I have a case. Unless you think some sort of invisible shield might
make the glass feel less cold.

~~~
devmonk
Try a screen guard then. Some are sold with the cases in the link I provided.
You could even get one to reduce the glare.

------
dholowiski
Great, now all I think when I use my iPad is How cold the screen is. I'm going
to have to jailbreak it and run distributed.net in the background.

